# 3 axle boxcar in service



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*All complete other than the buffer modification. Still has the original narrow gauge style single buffers, but the car has been relettered, test run and has been placed in service. A second car for modification is now on the way !! I took a few shots of a crew unloading the car.* 



























* So now I await the arrival of the next car for modification !!!*

*Rocky*


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice! 

I was wondering do you really have to change the buffers? The DR included (confiscated) a lot of German (and other European countries) narrow- and normal gauge railwaylines. So, DR narrow gauge is prototypical.
Here's some info: Reichsbahn 
It's a Google translation from German to English, so "pardon their French"...


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

http://translate.googleusercontent....le.com&usg=ALkJrhhZdlJNKULeZluKWMin6wsoBal73g
corrected link


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By Dean Whipple on 09 May 2010 10:20 AM 
http://translate.googleusercontent....le.com&usg=ALkJrhhZdlJNKULeZluKWMin6wsoBal73g
corrected link 


Thanks for the correction Dean! That's the correct link indeed...


----------

